
Heartbroken Microsoft Employee on Xbox One Policy Changes - Lightning
http://pastebin.com/TE1MWES2
======
ewzimm
What I got out of this is that their plans are even worse that I thought.
Family sharing was limited to 15-45 minute demos, and only for those your
family members choose to share? There's no reason not to enable that for every
game. The disc-based sharing experience is a lot better than that.

He keeps talking about movie-like experiences. It's just too bad that
blockbuster games only offer action movie-like experiences. That stuff really
does get tiring after a while.

------
adamconroy
That wasn't very convincing.

Basically, 'family sharing' is nothing but letting someone use a demo, hurray.

Whenever I buy a used game I wouldn't even consider buying at full retail. So
there is no market share being lost in my case.

------
fredsanford
Publishers can kiss my ass since they don't fund the creation of anything
original anymore.

Here are some general guidelines if you want to see your schlocky video game
in my household:

1) Everything is a spin-off, sequel or re-imagining/reboot. Give us something
original. EA style cookie cutter crap is not desired.

2) Stop trying to control every possible use of the DVD/CD. If your game
sucks, it will likely go back to the store or the vendor will get a chargeback
and there is nothing you can do.

3) Give us interesting online game play without having to deal with the 14 YO
k0olD0ods.

4) Hire some shills that know how to read and write the English language. That
last article was nearly unbearable.

5) The last 2 truly original games I can think of were Tetris and Sim City...
~20 years ago.

6) If you just cannot find it in yourself to be original, learn some lessons
from the genius that is Shigeru Miyamoto. Or maybe Dani Bunten or Sid Meier.
Rehashes of the same old shit have generally not been purchased in this
household since the end of the RPG versions of Might and Magic.

7) (EA I'm looking at you here) Don't treat your employees like shit. I will
not buy anything from you if you do.

Things to shoot for:

Legend Of Zelda: One of the best games ever. Kept me interested and engaged
for a long time

Metroid: See above

SSI Gold Box Games: Pools of Radiance. Curse of the Azure Bonds. Crappy
graphics, good stories, good game play.

Diablo 1: Well above mediocre but not near as good as Miyamoto

Ultima 1 through 5 (Including the NES port): If Garriot had been a better
programmer, these games would have been masterpieces. The design was
outstanding.

Now that that's off my chest... Off to complain about Windows. :)

------
Lightning
May be the same person that wrote this, or maybe not:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5876761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5876761)

------
duncan_bayne
Cry me a river. They wanted to kill the used game market because publishers
didn't like it, and the resultant consumer revolt caused them to back down.

